# My scroll works (lot of photos)



## Dominik Pierog (18 Dec 2010)

Hi.
I make mess in last topic so I create new.

More and bigger photos on > http://decodrew.deviantart.com/gallery/


Old to new works































































































<<Madness fox puzzle


----------



## Sportique (19 Dec 2010)

Hi Decodrew

An impressive catalogue of scroll work and "normal" work (your website).

I would never have the patience to do that intricate scroll work

=D> =D> 

Dave


----------



## jonrms (21 Dec 2010)

I like on your website the tea light candle light holders.... but would love to get my hands on one to enhance it just a weeee bit... so next time you make one and its slightly not right let me know... so I can try something out with it.... and of course send it back to you!!!


----------



## Dominik Pierog (1 Jan 2011)

Hi .
New technique make cake on scroll saw 








Just for fun .

















Which tea light candle light holders ?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Mar 2011)




----------



## Dominik Pierog (7 Apr 2011)

3mm Plywood 35 cm x 42 cm


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2011)

Very impressive and fine detail on the animal portraits.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (21 Oct 2011)

http://decodrew.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## DaveyP (22 Oct 2011)

Very impressive manufactures catalogue of widely sourced items 

Its a wonder how a artisan with a broken Excalibur could ever find the time to produce so much.. lol

Do you stack cut perhaps ? or maybe out source a piece or three ?

Regards


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Oct 2011)

Well done Davey for spotting the flagrant misuse of this site. I am really annoyed at this. I was pretty good on the scroll saw some twenty years ago even if I say so myself and now I have made a comeback to it after all this time and it's a bit like learning to walk again. there have been times when I have felt like throwing the saw through the window with frustration having got three parts through a piece only to do a bad cut. When people show their work on here I admire the great skill that went into it, not only in the cutting but also the design and the selection of wood and so many other things. It is indeed a unique skill to produce some of the pieces I have seen on here that have taken many hours of dedicated work, then you get some clown come along, post over a hundred pieces and claim that it is all his own work. I am disgusted and feel he should be thrown off the site.

Geoff.


----------

